# Skijoring



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

It's really much too early to be contemplating winter and snow just yet, but it still popped into my mind today. Mostly I was thinking about fun ways to exercise and tire out Jasper when it's cold and snowy and yucky outside. That's when I learned about skijoring! It's basically cross-country skiing while being pulled be a dog (or multiple dogs). Here's a handy Wikipedia article (Yay learning!). Apparently some of the top-ranked teams are GSPs! Since Vizslas have a good desire to run (and since Jasper really likes pulling, if given the opportunity), I figured he'd be great at it. 

Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone did this with their Vizsla or with any other dogs, or even just knows someone who does this. Tips or advice would be nice! I've never been cross country skiing before, but a co-worker is going to be kind and patient enough to teach me this winter. I don't really expect to start skijoring this winter--for one, I'm pretty much the most naturally-unathletic person I know, so just getting me confident on skis will probably take all winter. And for another, from the little reading I've done, I've been told to introduce a dog to skijoring in the off-season using dryland training. Plus Jasper will be a little older and (perhaps) a little calmer by then.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.urbanmushers.ca/urbanmushers/Catalog.html

I tried to make Sam pull my mountain bike but was not able to make him stay in front for too long. Stared by getting him a comfortable harness and encouraged him to stay in front. He did for a while but than settled beside me and we ran like that. Not too exciting.


----------

